

IPhone design ripped off Samsung? Not so much - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/iphone-design-ripped-samsung-not-so-much

======
Julie188
It's all in the timing. But seriously, the days where you can sue, and win,
over someone ripping off your "look and feel" are over, aren't they? Apple
needs to cut it out.

~~~
allwein
> the days where you can sue, and win, over someone ripping off your "look and
> feel" are over, aren't they?

Most definitely not. As proof of that, take a look at all the knock-off luxury
purses that are continuously being confiscated by the police as "counterfeit".

~~~
jpzeni
That is not a good analogy. The reason knowck-off luxury purses get
confiscated is because they are using the luxury brands' marks. The fashion
industry is actually the perfect example of not being able to sue for 'look
and feel'. There are very few trendsetting concepts or designs in fashion and
99% percent of the products sold are knock offs of some other product. The
fact that you can't sue to protect a design is why there is tons of innovation
and creativity in fashion.

------
Terretta
Debunked:

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/19/android_fans_a...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/19/android_fans_accuse_apple_of_copying_samsung_first.html)

In fact, from the OP's article:

"There's just one small problem. While the photo above might make great fodder
for those reflexively inclined to believe that Apple has no case, the fact is
that the photo is utterly misleading."

~~~
drivebyacct2
Totally "debunked" by AppleInsider. Yup, open/closed for sure.

Can we get over this? Everyone steals, especially in UI.

~~~
Terretta
Debunked by the OP's article despite the misleading headline.

And regardless of AppleInsider, facts is facts: Samsung's wasn't seen till
after Apple's was seen.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I just find it funny when people start nitpicking things like this in the
order of weeks or even months. Product development isn't overnight and I just
think it's silly to imply that a product announcement on Tuesday that includes
features similar to a product announced Monday implies theft or even borrowing
when both of said products have likely been in R&D for months or longer.

------
biot
I see they both use the same fake hand for holding the product during photo
shoots.

